# Just Cause 2



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2010)

let me say its a cross between gta and mercenaries and is huge and beautiful 

plus for lost fans , you can find the hatch


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 25, 2010)

is it better than the first . I have played the demo and it seemed quite good but you didn't really get a feel for the missions . 

,


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2010)

I think its better than the 1st one , its like a big action b movie


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 25, 2010)

Tempted... decent reviews, largely saying it's a lot better than the 1st one... which was *dull*.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm, just checked out some youtube clips - still looks a bit dull.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 25, 2010)

Now, I loved Mercenaries on the PS2 (espcially the uber cheat where you got unltd ammo and the use of a minigun and shoulder-launched ASM to go around blowing stuff up with), but I wasn't really that taken with the demo - altho I liked the wrist thingy the main character has - very handy for getting around.

Looked fucking gorgeous tho - has there been a big upgrade to Havok recently? I've seen about 4 games using it as their engine, and they're all a big step up from previous Havok visuals.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 25, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Hmmm, just checked out some youtube clips - still looks a bit dull.



Yeah, I have to say, when I saw the demo on my mate's machine last week, it still seemed rather...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Now, I loved Mercenaries on the PS2 (espcially the uber cheat where you got unltd ammo and the use of a minigun and shoulder-launched ASM to go around blowing stuff up with), but I wasn't really that taken with the demo - altho I liked the wrist thingy the main character has - very handy for getting around.
> 
> Looked fucking gorgeous tho - has there been a big upgrade to Havok recently? I've seen about 4 games using it as their engine, and they're all a big step up from previous Havok visuals.



it reminds me of mercenaires loads , however I can see why people would think it dull , the sandbox is fucking huge , I spent 15 mins travelling from one mission to another ,in a jet, last night.


still having fun mind and i found the hatch 

btw there is a skidrow and reloaded release out there now


----------



## dylans (Mar 25, 2010)

I enjoyed the first one many years ago. I loved the fact that  you could use any vehicle and it had such a huge map. My son has just played the demo and it looks great.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2010)

a few more hours in, (but thats due to me fucking about) and the missions are definitely getting better.

The last one I did involved blowing up 3 satelites that were in the nose cone of 3 seperate rockets before they launched, then...

I wont spoil it but its fucking


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, so after some more in depth playing of the demo, it's not dull. Buying.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 26, 2010)

I've just played the demo again . I think this is going to go on the will buy in the future list . I don't need any new games at the moment and by the time I do it will probably be close to when Crackdown 2 comes out so I'll just wait for that


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2010)

On the PC the cars are somewhat hard to control and there is no ammo about and you only die after taking shit loads of damage.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunray said:


> On the PC the cars are somewhat hard to control and there is no ammo about and you only die after taking shit loads of damage.



yeah the cars are shit to handle but i think its more about the flying and parachuting (sp??)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 28, 2010)

It's _fucking ace_ on the PS3.


----------



## al (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm finding it really buggy on the 360, anytime I restart from a checkpoint I get repeated audio from ages ago - it's very annoying...

So far the game's OK, but not great....


----------



## debaser (Mar 30, 2010)

The missions and storyline are just too dull when there's fun to be had dropping airliners into cites and tethering people to the back of motorbikes. I can see eventual PC mods turning this into a garrys mod style playground, and it'l be great! Don't know why they bothered with a storyline at all.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 30, 2010)

There's a storyline??


----------



## Chz (Apr 6, 2010)

Only just noticed that after blowing the shit out of several things in a helichopter, your character starts to hum "Ride of the Valkyries".


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 6, 2010)

i just did the lost mission but didnt find the hatch ( although i have in the past )


----------

